# make your own yarn covered buttons



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

http://e1.interweave.com/dm?id=6C2692D03E2AE2AAC6F7F51DDA81CC4851E5FDC88F3DDA9B

I would use old buttons to cover rather than cardboard so they are washable


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

mrscp1946 said:


> http://e1.interweave.com/dm?id=6C2692D03E2AE2AAC6F7F51DDA81CC4851E5FDC88F3DDA9B
> 
> I would use old buttons to cover rather than cardboard so they are washable


How about circles cut from plastic lids?


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. I printed it out.Buttons are so expensive. I always have trouble finding the right kind.
rlmayknit


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

This is a great idea! Now I can make buttons that compliment the colors of my neckwarmers...thanks!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you so much - don't know how I missed this. One of my KP motto's is "when in doubt, post."

pzoe


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't forget that you can make Dorset buttons 
http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42688/how-to-make-dorset-buttons/page/all
http://www.britishbuttonsociety.org/20070401DorsetButtons.htm
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/Stitches/Dorset/Dorset.php
http://boutonnerie.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2009-01-01T00:00:00Z&updated-max=2010-01-01T00:00:00Z&max-results=18
http://www.burdastyle.com/blog/vintage-in-detail-dorset-buttons
Scroll toward bottom of page:
http://knitty.com/ISSUEss11/PATTamiga.php


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for this, I have knitted a piece of fabric and used the buttons that you can buy for covering, but doing this will be cheaper and maybe better.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Singleton are nice also!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Many times I just make ball buttons that are knitted or crocheted, too. Love all the new ideas here. Thank you!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Chinese ball knots, also called a "monkey's fist" make great buttons. You can make them from thin satin covered cord available at fabric shops. A very unique look.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Waaaaay back when I was a home economics major in college, my final sewing project was a pale yellow boucle suit, my design, my pattern, the whole works. Buttons were an issue until my instructor suggested raveling fabric scraps and crocheting a cover for a metal button designed to be covered with fabric. You just use the smallest crochet needle possible, chain two or three and join to a circle, then increase as needed, decreasing after the edge and until you get to the center back. Works up very quickly.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Then there are always the little white plastic rings. I have used them for about 40 years. Just crochet around them, then draw the yarn up in the back, fasten off, and leave a length of yarn to sew the button on. That way, being made of the same yarn as the garment they always match.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I use the white plastic rings, too, with a crochet cover. Altho one could also do a knit cover as well. 

I like the monkey fist idea that Courier mentions.

I-cords are nice to use for creating knots for buttons.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sometimes I like for buttons to contrast, rather than blend in with a garment.

I've made stitch markers using Chinese knots made from cord and attached them to split rings.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

mrscp1946 said:


> http://e1.interweave.com/dm?id=6C2692D03E2AE2AAC6F7F51DDA81CC4851E5FDC88F3DDA9B
> 
> I would use old buttons to cover rather than cardboard so they are washable[/quote
> 
> I was curious about the cardboard when washing the garment.....so I guess old buttons or plastic would be better


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Plastic canvas would work too


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

frostyfranny said:


> Plastic canvas would work too


I'm going to try cutting circles on the flat sides of a plastic milk gallon jug.
I might have put 2 circles together for more thickness.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

VBeechinor said:


> frostyfranny said:
> 
> 
> > Plastic canvas would work too
> ...


Or the top of cottage cheese or margarine carton?


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> VBeechinor said:
> 
> 
> > frostyfranny said:
> ...


Those are better because they're thicker...good idea!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I know that buttons can sometimes be costly..but sometimes the right button just makes a garment perfect. One time I spent more on the buttons for a vest than I did for the yarn to make the vest - and boy do I get compliments every time I wear that vest.

Like many people I have a huge "tin" of buttons. When my son was a baby, toddler and little boy I made all of his clothes and always invested in nice buttons. Once he outgrew something I'd cut off the fancy buttons and replace them with plain ones and saved the fancy ones. Now I use those "saved" buttons, the ones with duckies, little Scotty dogs, frogs, clowns, etc. to make HIS children items. More than once he's looked at a sweater and said "hey didn't I have something with buttons like that on it?".

Go to yard sales and look for tins or jars of buttons. Today's buttons can be expensive and not as well made as those from years ago. Hit up thrift shops too. For a dollar or two you can purchase an item that has buttons on it that might cost you much more!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I know that buttons can sometimes be costly..but sometimes the right button just makes a garment perfect. One time I spent more on the buttons for a vest than I did for the yarn to make the vest - and boy do I get compliments every time I wear that vest.
> 
> Like many people I have a huge "tin" of buttons. When my son was a baby, toddler and little boy I made all of his clothes and always invested in nice buttons. Once he outgrew something I'd cut off the fancy buttons and replace them with plain ones and saved the fancy ones. Now I use those "saved" buttons, the ones with duckies, little Scotty dogs, frogs, clowns, etc. to make HIS children items. More than once he's looked at a sweater and said "hey didn't I have something with buttons like that on it?".
> 
> Go to yard sales and look for tins or jars of buttons. Today's buttons can be expensive and not as well made as those from years ago. Hit up thrift shops too. For a dollar or two you can purchase an item that has buttons on it that might cost you much more!


The thrift shops in my area have got wise to the price of buttons and they are almost as expensive there as in a retail store.
I wonder how much it would cost to invest in materials to make acrylic buttons?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a friend who has started making glass buttons but I love "fun with Mud" brand. You can make your own buttons from the polymer clay that you bake. I've used that to make stitch markers, point protectors and even fortune cookie Christmas tree ornaments. It's inexpensive, not to mention easy and fun to work with.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

mrscp1946 said:


> http://e1.interweave.com/dm?id=6C2692D03E2AE2AAC6F7F51DDA81CC4851E5FDC88F3DDA9B
> 
> I would use old buttons to cover rather than cardboard so they are washable


I was thinking of cutting circles out of milk jugs and maybe putting tape around the edge so it won't cut the yarn. that way you can wash the garment.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Tape isn't going to hold up to washing though. Water (moisture) and warmth degrades adhesive - I work in the shipping industry..don't use tape!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Tape isn't going to hold up to washing though. Water (moisture) and warmth degrades adhesive - I work in the shipping industry..don't use tape!


That makes sense! Maybe if you just take a fingernail file to the edges of the milk jug so it's not sharp.


----------

